

Ask HN: Which new webapp do you wish existed and which you'd pay money to use? - minhajuddin

I have a built quite a few, small web applications(http://cosmicvent.com/products), but no one seems to be interested in paying for them.<p>So, I am looking out for ideas to start working on a new web application. What web application would you wish existed, and which you would pay to use? Suggestions that don't involve social networking, video sharing and music would be awesome!<p>Thank you
======
kellros
Hello Minhajuddin,

I've taken a quick look at your website and it seems you aren't targetting
anyone in particular.

Have a look at these blogs to improve your website:
<http://conversionxl.com/blog/> <http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-
testing-blog/>

I'd suggest you read over the blog entries on those sites to see where you can
improve your existing business first.

There is no 'one app to rule them all' approach to software/web development.
We just magically come across people that complain about something or share in
discussion that in turn creates an idea (that we can later monetise).

The truth is, people are spoiled with convenience.

It's also not a great idea to compete directly with the open source market,
unless you can learn from its mistakes and make something better, simpler and
easier to use.

To get more ideas, you need to get out more and join more communities that are
an interest to you (social networks, business networks, pubs, seminars,
forums, irc chat servers etc)

Call up your customers and ask them how they are doing/their business is
doing. Developers are in the business of developing businesses - software is
just part of the process.

In general I have found there are two kind of applications that sell: 1\.
Makes money/eases processes to make money 2\. Provides
convenience/entertainment

Hope that helps.

Kind regards, Kellros.

------
dholowiski
You know what I want? A really awesome todo webapp. One that supports
priorities, nested todo's with dependencies and due dates, templated actions
or projects, sms email or ios push notificastions, and is really easy to use.
I'd pay a couple bucks a month for that, especially if it had an iPhone
companion app. Team integration would be great and time tracking too.
Basically, think project management tool, with a heavy "todo item" focus.

------
minhajuddin
Would anyone be interested in an inexpensive CMS or blogging system?

~~~
Geee
Can you bring value (solve new problems) to someone over existing solutions?
If you can't bring value, can you make it easier to use? There are dozens of
blogging platforms available for free, with hosting or without: Wordpress,
Tumblr, Posterous...

~~~
minhajuddin
Those are pretty solid apps, however I am building something like
<http://get.harmonyapp.com/> but with a better WYSIWYG editor.

